# Acpid spamming in logs

## BeteNoire

I have an old Toshiba Portege 3490CT running Gentoo.

When enabling acpid it spams syslog with following messages:

```
Jan 11 14:29:01 vert logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery BAT1 00000080 00000001

Jan 11 14:29:01 vert acpid: action exited with status 0

Jan 11 14:29:01 vert acpid: completed event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

Jan 11 14:29:18 vert acpid: received event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

Jan 11 14:29:18 vert acpid: notifying client 3086[0:0]

Jan 11 14:29:18 vert acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

Jan 11 14:29:18 vert logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery BAT1 00000080 00000001

Jan 11 14:29:18 vert acpid: action exited with status 0

Jan 11 14:29:18 vert acpid: completed event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

Jan 11 14:29:34 vert acpid: received event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

Jan 11 14:29:34 vert acpid: notifying client 3086[0:0]

Jan 11 14:29:34 vert acpid: executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

Jan 11 14:29:34 vert logger: ACPI event unhandled: battery BAT1 00000080 00000001

Jan 11 14:29:34 vert acpid: action exited with status 0

Jan 11 14:29:34 vert acpid: completed event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"
```

I've read couple of posts about similiar problem, but nor disablig acpid neither filtering messages out of the logs are good solutions.

What's the reason of this and how to get rid of the problem?

----------

## ctgmao

You can disable the option debug of the acpi.  

Seek in the kernel the option   

```
CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG    
```

and disable.  

If you want to disable any debug of energy desmarque the option   

```
CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE
```

----------

## BeteNoire

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set.

There is no CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE, but CONFIG_PB_DEBUG is not set as well.

----------

## ctgmao

which the version of your kernel ?

----------

## BeteNoire

2.6.28, the same was with 2.6.26.

----------

## ctgmao

Post the output of the command   

zcat /proc/config.gz

----------

## devilheart

the error says something about an unhandled event. you can try adding an empty handlerLast edited by devilheart on Fri Jan 16, 2009 7:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

Check 

```
/etc/acpi/events/default
```

 and 

```
cat /etc/acpi/default.sh 
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Kernel config is here: http://wklej.org/id/41332/

What should i do with *default.sh?

----------

## devilheart

it is not a kernel issue. it is not an issue at all. acpi will always report something when an event is raised. it is up to you to decide how to handle that event (or not handle at all). you can safely ignore the message if you do not want to do something specific when power cable is unplugged

----------

## BeteNoire

I would ignore that messages if they weren't written to log so frequently. With that rate a file would grow to enormous size in few weeks, and I don't want it to happen.

Besides - i am not (un)plugging anything - the log is flooded regardless of any user activity.

----------

## danomac

If there is no way to disable it, you might be able to get syslog to put it in its own file and then use logrotate to keep the file at a reasonable size.

----------

## tarpman

```
destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

filter default { not program("acpid"); };

log { source(src); filter(default); destination(messages); };
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Sorry but this is what I wanted to avoid, as i wrote in first post.

----------

## tarpman

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> this is what I wanted to avoid

 

Why?

----------

## devilheart

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> I would ignore that messages if they weren't written to log so frequently. With that rate a file would grow to enormous size in few weeks, and I don't want it to happen.
> 
> Besides - i am not (un)plugging anything - the log is flooded regardless of any user activity.

 you can disable acpid logging but you will not be able to read any message from acpid

----------

## BeteNoire

 *tarpman wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   this is what I wanted to avoid 
> 
> Why?

 

Does not solve the problem but masks it.

Another reason is described by devilheart:

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   I would ignore that messages if they weren't written to log so frequently. With that rate a file would grow to enormous size in few weeks, and I don't want it to happen.
> 
> Besides - i am not (un)plugging anything - the log is flooded regardless of any user activity. you can disable acpid logging but you will not be able to read any message from acpid

 

----------

## devilheart

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Does not solve the problem but masks it.

 well, but there is no problem. this is the correct behaviour af acpid: it will report every event that is generated, that is how acpi works. if there are too many generated events you should focus on the device that generates all this events, not on acpi

----------

